# Before and after!



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

First photo Is the doe at a show back in September. 
2nd picture was today!

Huge difference!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Impressive!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice! Good job


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll say, lookin good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

